# Perch



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Tried the Sanborn lakes 3/22 + 23. Good perch Sat., few Sunday, no pressure. Sized 9-13", no small ones. Schools went thru fast, lucky to get two from a school.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

FYI, visited with NDGF about test netting in Hobart this spring. They found few keepers, but three age classes are coming up.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Glad someone is getting them out there! I iced fished it a couple of times this winter and caught a cold that was about it? Which body of water were you fishing? There are a couple out there and I can't figure out which one has the fish?

Mav....


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Mav, we call it the Olson WPA, 1/2 m south of the blinking light, east of Sanborn. The state test netted Hobart for one night this spring, few keepers, but three good year classes coming up. I wonder if the cormorants could have hit them that hard. Although the water so green last summer it must be hard to see down there. Some days I counted over 300 cormorants on the lake.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Those birds are the reason a lot of the small lakes around Jamestown are losing their fish. With the increase of numbers in the fish , has also brought more of them! Unforunate but what can you do to a bird that pukes at you, if you get to close to it. Never really understood why they do that? But thanks maybe I'll run into some out there.

Mav..


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Dick were you shore fishing??? Like to find a good place to take my kids out to. Tom


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Dick,

Have you ever fished Ten Mile Lake by Leal?

We duck hunt on it and saw a lot of cormorants there also. The game warden told the landowner that it had been stocked with perch and that they should be keepers by now. I just haven't made it out there to fish.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Tom, haven't tried it in the summer. If you want to use my canoe it's on the east side of the house. Give it a whirl.

Didn't try ten-mile. Barnes has the highest number of perch lakes, but if we can't hold the water they will die.


----------

